# vacuum cleaners



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am sure this has been posted before but I couldn't find it... what vacuum do you guys recommend? Before someone mentions Dyon, thats the one I have now. I know a lot of people love it but I hate that darn thing. So I am looking for other suggestions. I think I do prefer bagless.

Thanks!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I want a bagless one too
But we have an Oreck and Love it


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a Sebo K3 cannister. I like it better than my old Kenmore Progressive, but its not perfect.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a Hoover Windtunnel, a year and a half old, still works fantastic.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

i just got a miele pisces. Great warranty great motor great job to say the least. Price suxs though lol and they last for 20+ years. I hate bagless. having to clean it is crazy i much prefer bags for convinence. miele has a charcoal hepa filter so no odor comes back out of the vacumm and the bags are so easy to change and no dust escapes the bag during change out. I love this vacuum


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

We have a Kenmore canister in the office....... 9 months of me sucking up everything and it's still ticking. My housekeeper is pushing for me to buy a canister with bag, she seems to dislike cleaning the upright bagless as well. I do find with the Hoover, maintenance is key. I made dh take it apart for the first time this weekend and all the filters had to be cleaned and I know they say you don't have to, but I wash out my accordian filter once a month. Vacs always stink to me.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

BOSCH Canisterss..PerfecTTTTT.!!!!!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

why do you hate Dyson

It does good for me


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

We couldn't afford anything too expensive, so I went with the Bissell Pet Hair Eraser, it is bagless, and I swear it holds up to its name, it really does erase pet hair, I even use one of the little extensions as a dog brush, I brush them while it is on and it sucks up all their hair, love that thing. Awesome vacuum for a lower price.


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wondered about the Bissell Pet Hair eraser.. I have seen commercials for that one lately. I would LOVE to erase my pet hair!!! I have three German Shepherds and a Himalayan cat so needless to say I have hair everywhere.

With the Dyson I have had nothing but trouble. For one thing when you are ready to empty what you have vacuumed up the release comes apart before you release it dumping everything you just vacuumed on the floor. Thats always fun. The hose for the extension part broke. I ordered a replacement two and a half years ago and it was on back order and was to be sent out as soon as it came in. Well here it is two and a half years later and I never received the part. Luckily I wasn't to pay for it until it shipped. My husband ended up duct taping the broken part. When I vacuum the carpet I have to go over the same area several times to get things half way picked up. I don't know, for the price I just don't find it impressive at all.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: VALIUMBOSCH Canisterss..PerfecTTTTT.!!!!!


Which Bosch do you have?


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: blondee127With the Dyson I have had nothing but trouble. For one thing when you are ready to empty what you have vacuumed up the release comes apart before you release it dumping everything you just vacuumed on the floor. Thats always fun. The hose for the extension part broke. I ordered a replacement two and a half years ago and it was on back order and was to be sent out as soon as it came in. Well here it is two and a half years later and I never received the part. Luckily I wasn't to pay for it until it shipped. My husband ended up duct taping the broken part. When I vacuum the carpet I have to go over the same area several times to get things half way picked up. I don't know, for the price I just don't find it impressive at all.


That's a shame that you had such a bad experience with Dyson. I love our Dyson. I had one problem with it and the company was very quick about getting it repaired. I took it to a local shop and they fixed it in a few days. Dyson covered all of the costs.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I love the rainbow vaccums, they work so well and they are great for people who have really bad allergies. I've had one before and it worked so well, and they will last forever! They are bagless to you put water in them.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Emjworks05I love the rainbow vaccums, they work so well and they are great for people who have really bad allergies. I've had one before and it worked so well, and they will last forever! They are bagless to you put water in them.


My mom had one of these, I grew up with it and she made me use it when it was my vacuum days. I must ditto that they are great vacuums.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Not a bagless but I have an electrolux cannister - the old style ones. That thing really sucks.


----------



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

I read a number of consumer reviews and decided on the Hoover Windtunnel. I wanted the bagless one, but the store didn't have that one in stock and I needed a vacuum before the weekend. I much prefer it to my old Kenmore from Sears. It is quiet and just feels better made. It has the accordion hepa filter and I couldn't detect any smell of vacuuming up pet hair, which I hate. 

My friend has a Dyson and says that it is too strong. She read online that the power head can actually tear apart carpets.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Juno I have a Kenmore Bagless and I love it. Of course I thought DH was crazy when he bought it, but it works great!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

my dyson is great
I orderd parts and they came in a week mine is 3 years old
I have the pet one
I have oriental carpets and it cleans them great


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

I have the Bissell Healthy Home vacuum and I like it, it's picks up very good but it's my first bagless and I have to say when it dies I'm going back to bags. If I don't vacuum every day the dirt and dust cloud when emptying forces me to have a can outside to empty it into. A nearly grass-less yard doesn't help but at least the bags prevent the clouds. 

I had a rainbow for the longest time (pre dogs) and let a neighbor borrow it. She let it sit for a week without emptying it and the condensation killed the motor. Loved that machine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use many vacs in my line of work...Hate the meile, for the price they are way too heavy, and two that I use have had problems in the handle control. Both were charged for repairs, and I believe it was a manufacture problem. Plus the handles are made for big hands, my hand hardly can grip it.
I love the rainbow, though the powerhead isn't that great. Riccars are the best, IMO, and panasonic is the same vac, just different name, parts are interchangable. Panasonics are hard to find, except online around here. I have a 7 yr. Kenmore upright bagless, piece of crap, no suction/I have an air compressor that I use to clean out the filters regularly. My next one may be a bissell, made here in MI, I think. I have a bissell steamvac and it works very good. I won't pay the price of some of these vacs, can't wear it can't ride it, whats the point of spending so much$?


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I hate vacuum cleaners....when we bought this house (fixer upper) I just went with wood and tile everywhere. Me and my broom have a blast LOL


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Beam central vacuum system


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: bsinghVAThat's a shame that you had such a bad experience with Dyson. I love our Dyson.


Ditto, it's the best vacuum cleaner we've ever owned.







We've had Hoover, Bissell, and Eureka but none could outperform the Dyson. You mentioned having to vacuum over areas repeatedly but we never seem to have that problem either and believe me our house is far from spotless.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The central vacs are great! I would put one in if building new, for sure!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

ive got the cyclone, its nice and keeps up the dog hair


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I wanted a Dyson, but not about to cough up $400-550 for one. I bought the Hoover Legacy Pet Rewind at Home Depot about 3 months ago, has been working GREAT so far. Not expensive, either. 

Hoover Legacy Pet Rewind Vacuum


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a Dyson and I think it's a good vacuum although I don't know if it's worth the cost. I've had other vacuums that were similar in performance and 1/3 the price. I hope that my next house has hardwoods so that I only have to vacuum area rugs!


----------



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

Not sure if I mentioned that my Hoover Windtunnel came with a really cute mini-powerhead. It is awesome for the furniture.

I have a canister vacuum, and my last was a canister as well. What is the advantage to uprights? They seem so bulky to me.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

actually its easy to install a central vac. in any house, doesnt need to be a new home.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

We had Hoover in the past -- didn't like it at all -- too heavy, in particular when have to move the whole valuum as you are cleaning!

In our previous house we had central and sorry to say it was such a disappointment -- the hose you carry is wide and has to be long! Gets to be quite unweildly!

We now have Miele canister (the middle level model). I agree with Onyx Girl in not liking the top models as they overingeneered by placing the controls on the handle and made it much heavier!

In our model the controls are on the canister and you get great traction as well as manuverabilty! I absolutely love it!! FYI: we only have hardwood, but I don't know how it will move agaist a regular carpet.

Tanya


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I just got an awesome Vacuum cleaner today, I had to take in my 6 month old Hoover Wind Tunnel with a blown motor, and a 7 month old Bissell Pethair eraser, than after getting estimates to repair them decided to junk them and buy the Sebo X4, it is AWESOME, it has a 5 year warranty on the motor, and has a free once a year tuneup for 5 years, they average 17-20 years of service and is much lighter than the other two, I am really impressed with it!!!


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

Dyson is awesome. I have the pet vac and it does a great job on both GSD hair and cat hair!


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

I would like one that zeke did not try to KILL!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

for the price of the sebo, you could buy a new bissell every year for 5 or 6 years.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i just bought the eureka boss pet smartvac a few months ago and love it! i didn't want to spend a lot of money (it was about $160) but i still wanted a vacuum that could handle the pet hair- and it does! i looked for a vacuum that had a lot of good reviews, and this one won a consumer's digest best buy award and was rated as high as the dyson animal- but at the cheaper level. it is not bagless however, but i did not like cleaning my old bagless vacuum so i don't mind the bags now.

http://www.eureka.com/index.php?option=c...ts&productid=16


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlfor the price of the sebo, you could buy a new bissell every year for 5 or 6 years.


I would have been ecstatic if the Bissell even lasted a year, the Sebo is 10 times the machine the Bissell is.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Just got a Bissell Petcare...love it! OK, I love it as much as anyone loves a vacuum cleaner..with a lab mix, Jackson and two cats I have lots of hair to deal with and this works so well.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What about this Bissell? Is it the same as the other one? I like the detachable part. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8533385&type=product&id=1186008218702


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

This is the one I have and I really like it - plus the canister is removable for stairs and for cars  http://www.target.com/Bissell-Lift-Off-R...ll%20pet&page=1

They also have one at Best Buy: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?...d=1177718059731


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Does anyone have one that is not an upright? I cannot push those with my fibromyalgia. I have a Bissell cannister that I'm not thrilled with. Are there any cannister vacs that are bagless?


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a fancy vacuum BUT the best one is the Shifter battery vacuum. 
You leave it plugged in and when you are ready to use it, you put one of them little swifter towel and off you go. I use it 3x a week. What a great invention. Wouldnt go without it. I want a 2nd one to leave downstairs. They are about 25-30ish dollars so you cant go wrong. Great vac!


----------

